# A little 1898 hat



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

I am very happy with this wee hat. My niece is having a baby boy in about 10 days. Her first boy had a good sized head at birth. If this one follows that trend, this hat will fit him nicely. The gauge ruler gives you some idea of how little it is. It is knit with Beehive Astra yarn on 4mm needles in colour Fun and Games.


----------



## Jean Large (Nov 29, 2013)

Very nice hat for a new little one. Love the color.


----------



## angelknitter (May 20, 2011)

it is lovely,your neice will be thrilled to bits with it,i love the wool you choose x


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

Beautiful little hat and such a nice gift. The yarn is gorgeous.


----------



## dragonfly7673 (May 13, 2014)

cute!


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

Too cute!!!


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

Adorable


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

Adorable


----------



## kmangal16 (Mar 26, 2013)

Lovely hat and colour. I love looking at these hats but haven't made one yet. Must get onto it.


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

That is so cute. Really like the color. Should keep baby nice and warm.


----------



## Beryluk77 (Jan 11, 2014)

Love this hat. Can you give me the name of the pattern.


----------



## pdljmpr (Dec 16, 2011)

Very nice!!


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

Thanks for all the lovely comments. It is a really easy and quick knit.


----------



## marg 123 (Oct 17, 2012)

Love it. Can you share link to pattern please?


----------



## joannav (Jul 16, 2011)

soooooolovely !!  !!

and thank you for yarn info--so beautiful ...........

great idea to measure against gauge ..

how many stitches did you cast on ?


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

Beryluk77 said:


> Love this hat. Can you give me the name of the pattern.


The pattern can be found at:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/1898-hat

which will also lead you to the Seamens Church website. There you can access the pattern for this hat, as well as other patterns. Look for "1898 Hat" in the lineup, about half way down. This pattern is written for adult sizes. A few of us have already altered the pattern to make smaller sizes. Either use smaller yarn and needles, or decrease the number of stitches used and the number of repeats to accomplish the size you want.

To knit this hat you need to knit in-the-round to finish the crown. The other stitches are: Cast on, Knit, Slip stitch, Slip with yarn in front, Knit front back, knit two together, slip slip knit together, bind off. I have made and posted several different sizes. These are fun and quick!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Very cute and love the colors


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

That is adorable, gorgeous colours too. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Beryluk77 (Jan 11, 2014)

Wow, such a speedy response. Thank you so much for this information.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Your hat turned out so perfectly, miniature 1898 hat to the T!! I just love it!!!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Cute little hat! :thumbup:


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Lovely &#128515;


----------



## Judy C. (Oct 21, 2012)

Adorable hat in a perfect color. Your work is beautifully done!


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Very nice, I also made one and was pleased with it, great warm hat for a baby.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

cute


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

Really cute!


----------



## gginastoria (Jun 2, 2013)

Nice baby hat! I must try this.


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the encouraging comments. I feel like I should make a few to donate to the Seamens Church Mission in the adult size. Lots of us have enjoyed using their pattern, yet I have not made a single one to send to them. Soon!


----------



## Leonne (Jun 4, 2011)

Lovely! What pattern did you use please? I have a brand new great grandson who would look adorable in one. Your help will be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Flynn (Sep 1, 2013)

Very cute. I have the adult pattern how did you change to baby? Smaller needle? I'm thinking that wouldn't be enough but...?


----------



## Gale from Oregon (Jul 11, 2011)

Great JOB -- mini seaman !!


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

Adorable! I love this pattern so much!


----------



## NCNeedler (Jan 6, 2014)

It's so cute, and I absolutely love the color!


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

And another request for the pattern. I love the larger ones but am not quite sure how to size it down. Thanks.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

adorable hat


----------



## Brenda King (Feb 17, 2015)

KJknitcro- What a precious little baby hat! Lucky baby! : )


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

It's darling!! Love the colorway too! Congratulations on the newest (to be) member of the family!


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

cinknitting said:


> Too cute!!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful wee hat,beautiful work and colours.


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

Very lovely little hat !


----------



## sandra13 (Apr 13, 2011)

Has anyone in your group knitted for a child age 5 & 6. If so can you share the pattern.


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

Finnsbride said:


> And another request for the pattern. I love the larger ones but am not quite sure how to size it down. Thanks.


This is a great hat to play around with. The helix stripped one was knit per the pattern and has a 22 circumference-man size. Next one was I Love This Yarn in plum on size 5 needles and 25 sts with the top decreased at 4 inches and the decreases compressed a bit. It ended up with a 20 circumference--woman or kid size. I picked up the band stitches through all of the slipped sts and turned it inside out before working the top. That resulted in a braided looking join between the two sections which I like. Next, I will try size 4 needles and 23 sts to get down to a kid size hat.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Very nice hat and the color is Perfect!


----------



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

can this 1898 hat be done on 2 nedles please


----------



## cerdeirocas (May 19, 2014)

It´s lovely!


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

It could, but it would require altering the pattern a bit and then seaming the back.


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

Love it! Thank you for sharing.


----------

